# TC Encore loads



## greygun (Nov 22, 2011)

My 50 cal Encore shoots a tight group with sabots. I use it in Colorado which does not allow sabots and I'm having trouble getting acceptable accuracy with other projectiles. Does anyone have a good load to suggest?


----------

